# Anesthesia Glide Scope



## obfeagan (Feb 25, 2009)

I am wanting to know if anyone knows the code for a glide scope which is done by an anesthesiologist. I know 31500 is used for intubations but I was told with the glide scope it would be a different code and we would be paid more.


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 25, 2009)

Glide scope is a video laryngoscope.  Per NCCI anesthesia guidelines, it is not appropriate to bill separately for the larygnoscopy/bronchoscpy/nasal endoscopy when these techniques are used for intubation.  You may be able to bill the -22 modifier on the intubation CPT code if it was a difficult intubation and documentation supports increased procedural services (i.e. increased time and/or technical difficulty).

Julie, CPC


----------

